# How many goats?



## For the Love of Dirt (Oct 21, 2019)

We have a half closed half open shed. The closed in side has wood floor and is currently housing rabbits and is storage for gardening stuff. The open side was originally planned for housing the tractor, but now my stepdad is wanting to close it in for goats. I am hesitant to do this, because I feel it would only work for a year and then we would need an actual barn before kidding spring of 2021, and I'm not sure we will be able to make that happen, as my stepdad is not able to build anymore after an accident he had 2 months ago. The open side of the shed is 12x24. How many full sized goats, I'm planning on La Manchas, can be housed if we closed it in? I was looking online and the top result said 15 sq ft per goat, but that would mean we could house 19 goats, and that seems like too many to try to house in it. We have plenty of browse, so most of the time they would be outside, but even if they are only in it at night, those numbers don't seem right.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 21, 2019)

That does seem like a lot of goats for that space. My sheep barn is 20x24, I have 8 ewes and 10 lambs in it. They also have a small yard to give them more room.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 21, 2019)

Just curious - why close it in?  Goats do fine with a three- sided shed in most climates.


----------



## For the Love of Dirt (Oct 21, 2019)

It's not 3 sided, it only has 1 wall that it shares with the closed in half. There are supporting posts on one side, but no wall


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 22, 2019)

Sammbalina said:


> It's not 3 sided, it only has 1 wall that it shares with the closed in half.


Ohhh, makes sense now!


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Jan 27, 2020)

Baymule said:


> That does seem like a lot of goats for that space. My sheep barn is 20x24, I have 8 ewes and 10 lambs in it. They also have a small yard to give them more room.


For that big of a barn, I can have around 8 to nice mature goats and around 12 to 15 lambs.. and that will be more than enough for them..


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 27, 2020)

When in doubt, go a lot lower than the estimated stocking rates.   You can always increase numbers later but start low and slow so you can see what the space and land can handle and still yield healthy animals.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Jan 31, 2020)

Beekissed said:


> When in doubt, go a lot lower than the estimated stocking rates.   You can always increase numbers later but start low and slow so you can see what the space and land can handle and still yield healthy animals.


that's right. start low. but how low is low? that depends on how large or small the space is i believe. as for me. we started at around 6 females. and 2 males. and they thrived just fine.


----------



## For the Love of Dirt (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm planning on starting low, as I have never had goats before, but I do plan on keeping any does that I produce. I am hoping to start with a single doe in milk and 2 doe kids, and breed all of them in the fall. If you go by the average 2 kids per doe and 50/50 chance of doe kids, then the herd would about double every year, so I feel we would quickly outgrow the space. PLUS the shed is in a place where I don't really want large livestock, not long term anyway, as it is where I am planning on putting our permanent garden! I have learned since the original post that using it for livestock was his plan the entire time, when I thought it was purely for storage and he didn't think to ask where to put it or if it would work for livestock before he built it, seeing as I have been reading and researching for over 2 years. I did plan on putting them there temporarily to help clear some brush, but it was never going to be a permanent goat area.



Oh, and he mowed down the established blackberry bushes that I had already taken the time to prune and planned on keeping to put in the shed as well...


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 21, 2020)

Sammbalina said:


> I'm planning on starting low, as I have never had goats before, but I do plan on keeping any does that I produce. I am hoping to start with a single doe in milk and 2 doe kids, and breed all of them in the fall. If you go by the average 2 kids per doe and 50/50 chance of doe kids, then the herd would about double every year, so I feel we would quickly outgrow the space. PLUS the shed is in a place where I don't really want large livestock, not long term anyway, as it is where I am planning on putting our permanent garden! I have learned since the original post that using it for livestock was his plan the entire time, when I thought it was purely for storage and he didn't think to ask where to put it or if it would work for livestock before he built it, seeing as I have been reading and researching for over 2 years. I did plan on putting them there temporarily to help clear some brush, but it was never going to be a permanent goat area.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and he mowed down the established blackberry bushes that I had already taken the time to prune and planned on keeping to put in the shed as well...


Always start low, We can never be sure what's gonna happen to the flock or herd, so starting low will be your bench-mark. and keep a journal as well.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 21, 2020)

I would map it out inside now, for kidding stalls, milk stand...thos necessary, big space fillers.  That will show you how much room you have left when you are done.  You don’t want to run out of room during kidding season!!  And, as I learned this year, every goat really does need its own stall.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 24, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I would map it out inside now, for kidding stalls, milk stand...thos necessary, big space fillers.  That will show you how much room you have left when you are done.  You don’t want to run out of room during kidding season!!  And, as I learned this year, every goat really does need its own stall.


Having its own stall is necessary for the kids, I hope you have enough room for the kids they will really need that. How are they by the way? I hope they are striving


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 24, 2020)

They are doing gre!  Yes, full of energy and jumping all over the place.  Bouncing off the walls.  Yes, I would recommend each goat have a kidding stall, because, our one goat is very protect and doesn’t want the others near hers.  So, we close them up during the night.  The other goat needs a stall since she makes too much milk and needs to be in a stall to nurse.  It’s painful for her so she needs to be kept in a small area so they can nurse.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 2, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> They are doing gre!  Yes, full of energy and jumping all over the place.  Bouncing off the walls.  Yes, I would recommend each goat have a kidding stall, because, our one goat is very protected and doesn’t want the others near hers.  So, we close them up during the night.  The other goat needs a stall since she makes too much milk and needs to be in a stall to nurse.  It’s painful for her so she needs to be kept in a small area so they can nurse.


That's great to know! Its good to hear about them having the time of their lives, and having a good time. Please keep up the good work.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 3, 2020)

Sammbalina said:


> We have a half closed half open shed. The closed in side has wood floor and is currently housing rabbits and is storage for gardening stuff. The open side was originally planned for housing the tractor, but now my stepdad is wanting to close it in for goats. I am hesitant to do this, because I feel it would only work for a year and then we would need an actual barn before kidding spring of 2021, and I'm not sure we will be able to make that happen, as my stepdad is not able to build anymore after an accident he had 2 months ago. The open side of the shed is 12x24. How many full sized goats, I'm planning on La Manchas, can be housed if we closed it in? I was looking online and the top result said 15 sq ft per goat, but that would mean we could house 19 goats, and that seems like too many to try to house in it. We have plenty of browse, so most of the time they would be outside, but even if they are only in it at night, those numbers don't seem right.


That seems to be a pretty decent count for your goats. I have almost 32 goats, even though they have a very small space, they all seem to thrive.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 9, 2020)

Sammbalina said:


> We have a half closed half open shed. The closed in side has wood floor and is currently housing rabbits and is storage for gardening stuff. The open side was originally planned for housing the tractor, but now my stepdad is wanting to close it in for goats. I am hesitant to do this, because I feel it would only work for a year and then we would need an actual barn before kidding spring of 2021, and I'm not sure we will be able to make that happen, as my stepdad is not able to build anymore after an accident he had 2 months ago. The open side of the shed is 12x24. How many full sized goats, I'm planning on La Manchas, can be housed if we closed it in? I was looking online and the top result said 15 sq ft per goat, but that would mean we could house 19 goats, and that seems like too many to try to house in it. We have plenty of browse, so most of the time they would be outside, but even if they are only in it at night, those numbers don't seem right.


That's all good and all. Especially in areas that we don't usually have predator issues, And it will give all the farm animals freedom.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 17, 2020)

Sammbalina said:


> We have a half closed half open shed. The closed in side has wood floor and is currently housing rabbits and is storage for gardening stuff. The open side was originally planned for housing the tractor, but now my stepdad is wanting to close it in for goats. I am hesitant to do this, because I feel it would only work for a year and then we would need an actual barn before kidding spring of 2021, and I'm not sure we will be able to make that happen, as my stepdad is not able to build anymore after an accident he had 2 months ago. The open side of the shed is 12x24. How many full sized goats, I'm planning on La Manchas, can be housed if we closed it in? I was looking online and the top result said 15 sq ft per goat, but that would mean we could house 19 goats, and that seems like too many to try to house in it. We have plenty of browse, so most of the time they would be outside, but even if they are only in it at night, those numbers don't seem right.


for me, the space is just right. It's all about proper care. and maintenance. keep it up. you're doing great.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 24, 2020)

Baymule said:


> That does seem like a lot of goats for that space. My sheep barn is 20x24, I have 8 ewes and 10 lambs in it. They also have a small yard to give them more room.


When you have a greater outdoor area in which to grow your goats— where they have grass, trees, or range — you need less indoor space per goat so they only relax and sleep there. The rule of thumb is 10 to 15 square feet per adult regular goat.


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 24, 2020)

Mine sleep in family groups and take far less space than you may imagine!  (Those kids snuggle right up with mom.0  These are large dairy breeds (Saanen & Nubian).   Most stay outside except at night and during rain.   Dairy has an aversion to rain!!  LOL   I use portable panels to make kidding stalls, which they normally do not occupy except day of and maybe 3 days after, to bond & so I can be sure nursing is going well for kids.  Then I open "stall" panels.     When another is ready, clean and rebed for her.  This area is 16X32.   I also have more room options as I have 15 adults.

You could put the milk stand in the floored side.   After all, you take them in, milk, release.   Only occasionally will a doe relieve herself while milking.  Depends on open area & clean up on floored side but, a consideration?

I do also have another barn with 14- 6X8 stalls, with concrete feed room 14X14. should I need several at one time for kidding or any separation.   Does give me an advantage.   There are times when I use that barn during weaning & back into full time milking.

Since you have no goats now, I'd panel 2 more sides & use it until --  leave a long side open, if orientation of building allows.  AL is a warm area.   Should be fine. 

Sounds like your current space will be fine for a couple years of kidding if you are able to start with only one....LOL, fat chance!....  And, you are living with your parents, so it isn't your choice with building -- right??   Don't know -- may be your place & they live with you, in which case you just build a new barn!  From sound of your post, it is their farm, you have less control.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 25, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I would map it out inside now, for kidding stalls, milk stand...thos necessary, big space fillers.  That will show you how much room you have left when you are done.  You don’t want to run out of room during kidding season!!  And, as I learned this year, every goat really does need its own stall.


Bad soil can support 2-4 goats per acre while improved pasture can support 6-8 goats per acre. When you add caprins to cattle you can add 1-2 caprins per head of cattle


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Apr 3, 2020)

Sammbalina said:


> We have a half closed half open shed. The closed in side has wood floor and is currently housing rabbits and is storage for gardening stuff. The open side was originally planned for housing the tractor, but now my stepdad is wanting to close it in for goats. I am hesitant to do this, because I feel it would only work for a year and then we would need an actual barn before kidding spring of 2021, and I'm not sure we will be able to make that happen, as my stepdad is not able to build anymore after an accident he had 2 months ago. The open side of the shed is 12x24. How many full sized goats, I'm planning on La Manchas, can be housed if we closed it in? I was looking online and the top result said 15 sq ft per goat, but that would mean we could house 19 goats, and that seems like too many to try to house in it. We have plenty of browse, so most of the time they would be outside, but even if they are only in it at night, those numbers don't seem right.


While the general rule of thumb for every acre of land is between 2 and 10 goats, that is a relatively wide range. And here's what you need to determine. You will first look at how much vegetation there is on your property. Goats need plenty of weeds to make good.


----------

